# domanda fantacalcio generico



## Milo (31 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi una cosa generica di tutti i fantacalcio... visto che stasera faccio il fantamercato... dove la posso trovà una lista con tutti gli arrivi del mercato di gennaio (compresi ovviamente quelli che arriveranno da qui fino alle 19)???


----------

